# Try naturally/use Frosties wwyd?



## Lucille33 (Jan 15, 2009)

As above! We've six Frosties from treatment in 2010 when I was 35.  We had twin boys then. Then we had a surprise boy naturally in 2013!! We are starting to think we'd like another, we're in Ireland so four is not unusual.  


Would you use your Frosties or just try naturally again? Frosties are from eggs age 35 so likely to be better quality than my now 41 year old eggs. 


I think I've only got three more years to use the Frosties, I think you have to use them within 10 years. 


What happens when they defrost them? I wouldn't want them to be discarded, so would it be one at a time? If I donated them, how many do they defrost at a time? Who decides that?


----------



## Lucille33 (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, has anyone donated Frosties to other couples and could tell me what that experience was like?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I've not donated frosties, I only managed to get the 1 and she was my bring home baby.

I know some people that have donated and there were a few requirements that needed to be met before it was allowed to go ahead. Obvious ones like parents having no genetic conditions, health issues. Under 35 rings a bell but that could be spefic to the clinic they were at or even the age they were at the time the embies were created.

When going for an fet cycle you can request with the embryologist that they defrost 1 at a time, so a second would only come out of the deep freeze if the first didn't survive. 
Some clinics freeze embies in sets of 2 rather than alone though. I suppose in this case you could transfer both (some recommend after 40 that 2 get transferred as its seen as more successful)


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

you would have to check the regulations in ireland... I am in nl and it is not allowed to donate to "people" but for scientific use only up to X number of days...

personally, I have 2 ds from previous treatments (the second was a fresh and also left us with 6 frosties). And am trying for #3... I would check with your clinic, I think freezing separately is a relatively new thing - I know in the past they were in pairs, but luckily these ones are all separate... 

I have had 2 FET's back to back, obviously both bfn. Now hoping it's lucky number 3 for #3   for the 2 previous cycles, it has taken 3 of the frosties as one did not survive the thaw  so I am down to my last 3. That's the thing, the clinic are more likely to give you what they perceive as the best frosties first, so the chances as you go on diminish...

I would use the frosties first as otherwise, you might end up having to make very difficult decisions about what to do with them... but that is just my opinion


----------

